# dog insurance



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,
I'm thinking about getting my 2 dogs insured!  anyone got any advice / knowledge on good insurance companies that deal with pets  I would ideally like a cheap ish one, but also one that does pay out of needed, iykwim!

thanks
Helen x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Helen i have insured my dog with Tescos! Cheap and very good value!

Kate xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I would recommend looking at Petplan, Marks & Spencers and maybe your own vets (if they do one - ours does), and comparing them.  Be very careful with the small print as I've recently done a fair bit of research into insurance as we're just about to have a new puppy, and it really seems that you get what you pay for.  A lot of policies don't insure your pet for life, but just for the year.  So, if your pet gets a life long condition and you don't have the life long cover (which is the case for the cheaper insurance policies), once that year is up, then tough, you have to cover the cost thereafter.  You won't be able to reinsure with anothe company either as they won't take on existing conditions.  

Some policies do offer life cover, but offer it up to a certain value per year, ie. £4,000 or £7,000 or something, and this is quite good value as it's per condition for life.  I've gone with Pet Plan and they offer a mid range policy for about £20 a month which does this.  For an extra £8 or so a month you can get unlimited life cover per condition and a whole host of other cover.  So I've plumped for the top range policy as this is what will suit us better.  

Definitely worth having a good look around though and compare each policy to get what is best for you. 

Happy hunting  

Jayne x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

my Doggie is insured with petplan for 2 reasons- 1 is like Jayne it is life cover so they cant exclude conditions each year, 2nd is that Tyler came from Dogsturst and petplan give 10% of you payments back to dogs trust plus all dogs from there come with 6weeks free insurance plus i got an additional 2 months free- i do pay about £25 per month however i worked it out and over a 10year period is going to cost me approx £3000 which gives me piece of mind cos i know if tyler did her himself it could cost me mega ££££ to get it sorted! plus if its a life long condition you are claiming for you only ever pay the 1 excess for it

you tend to get a discount as well for more then one pet

it is very true- you get what you pay for

hope this helps

xxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

we are with marks and spencers. they do lifelong cover, theres no excess and the top (gold i think) is only £10 a month


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

we had bouncer insured with DBI (think they use cornhill to underwrite)

Her only health complaint was her ears but it was renewable yearly not a life cover one so after knowing that she had an ear problem (of which we never claimed as it was always under the excess) they wouldnt cover her for that 

With Willow, like Jayne i researched for the best plan for her
Petplan was the best one for us as we wanted a whole of life policy 
we also got 2 free months as well and get a free month at the end of the first year I think it depends on the breed of the dog, Willow being a labrador is about £21 something pence

the others i looked at such as some supermarkets etc didnt offer many of the benefits that petplan do we also got a quote from directline as this was reccomended to us and they wanted £34 for the same cover we have with petplan

Em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have petplan for my cats and they are fantastic. My little nefertiti has been in the vets twice now costing over £200 for treatent   but they sorted out the payment straight away.
I have heard tesco are very good though so thinking of going to them for the puppy


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a life plan with Tesco


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

We're insured with Animal Friends which is a non-profit making organisation - the money they do make goes to animal charities. They paid up really quickly when we had to Oscar to an eye hospital last year.

It's really is worth checking that the insurance you get does cover the animal 'for life' though like one of the other girls said. 

B & Oscar x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

thanks for all your help ladies!  have been getting quotes from lots of different people, the ones that seem the best deal so far is one called Healthy pets.., has anyone had any experience with them? such a hard decision knowing which one to take out for the best!
not looked into that Animal friends, will look into that one now!

Helen


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm eith Tescos too,£40 a month for my four dogs.


----------

